# Schwinn prewar front fender,   no headlight holes.



## Classicriders (Oct 12, 2022)

This fender has been rolled out nicely.  I have a set of braces included with sale.  No holes for headlight.


----------



## psycho potsie (Oct 14, 2022)

$60


----------



## psycho potsie (Oct 15, 2022)

$80


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 15, 2022)

Deal


----------

